# Please help babies need homes



## SparrowTheRat (Nov 22, 2014)

Please help. I live in indiana. I had an accidental litter. The mother is one of the sweetest girls. And the daddy's is my beloved naked rat. I have 12 babies. 9 of them came out at Rex rats. 3 are normal slick hair. They're all brown or black. If you're interested or know someone who is please help. The only pet store that will buy them will also sell them for snake food as well as pets. THESE ARE PET QUALITY RATTIES. Too sweet to be food. I don't want to sell them. Free to good home. They've been handled a lot since their eyes have been open and they love people and attention. I will be willing to meet someone to give them one. Help


----------



## Nona (Jul 8, 2016)

Do you still have these rats?


----------

